# OTTB western showing?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

At 17hh he's a bit too big to be very good at gaming, regardless of how fast he was on the track. Gaming isn't about which horse is necessarily the fastest, it's more about which horse can get down and turn more handily.

However, depending on how he moves, he could make a nice low level WP horse or ranch pleasure. I know a couple of OTTBs who had the nice slow, flat movement desired in those classes (and no, not talking about the troping and wogging so prevalent in higher levels of showing).


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

What type of western riding do YOU like to do? What is HE suited for as far as movement, mentality?

Ranch Riding (formerly known as Ranch Horse Pleasure,) Western Dressage, Showmanship, Horsemanship, show trail (obstacles may be tight if he has large strides,) sorting, team penning, roping, gaming, competitive trail (Google ACTHA,) working equitation...You have TONS of options!

Classes like reining, cutting, western pleasure typically require a very specific "type" of horse, but there are many other things you can do.


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

Perhaps competitive trail competitions? I have done a few and they are a lot of fun. They can be done under any discipline and there is always a wide turnout of different breeds. You get the opportunity to test you and your horse's ability in a fun environment. Some obstacles include a teeter-totter bridge, opening a gate, water obstacles, and more. ACTHA is an example of a competitive trail association.

You might also try some of the ranch horse events. They are getting more and more popular. Ranch horse shows usually have events like ranch reining, pleasure, sorting, trail, and cutting. There is also usually a wide turnout of riding levels and horse-types at these shows.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Obstacle & cowboy races. You don't have to do Extreme Cowboy Race's (Extreme Cowboy Race Association's sanctioned races) as there are lost of regional groups who do their own that are not so, well, extreme, LOL. Anyone can do them and it provides alot of different things for your horse and you to get good at. Plus they are FUN.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

hailey0323 said:


> He's a gorgeous bay, about 17hh, and very muscular. He loves to work, and once I desensitze him, he will be the perfect horse. I'm training him, so I want to find something to train him for, to see his progress.. Any ideas?


Well what sort of things do YOU like to do?

A horse's size shouldn't restrict him to a particular event. It depends on his individual athleticism and how he moves. 

I would say whatever events interest you the most, start him on that and see how he does. It's hard to suggest what he might be good for, without seeing pictures or video of him, or see him work under saddle. 




DraftyAiresMum said:


> *At 17hh he's a bit too big to be very good at gaming*, regardless of how fast he was on the track.


I disagree. Just because a horse is very large, does not mean he _wouldn't_ be good at gaming. It depends on the individual horse and their individual ability.

There have been many a 17 hand horses that could smoke a 20-second pole run, or better. I wish I had book-marked the videos to share. 

Not to mention Dena Kirkpatrick's great horse Chicago Moon Express, who had many wins including reserve champ at the Oklahoma City barrel racing Futurity, and he was 17 hands. 

Big horses CAN do gaming events, as long as they have the ability. Just like small horses can do gaming events, as long as they have the ability. And every size in-between.

My old horse was 16.1 hands and he could turn on a dime that would put the smaller horses to shame. He was just that athletic.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

beau159 said:


> I disagree. Just because a horse is very large, does not mean he _wouldn't_ be good at gaming. It depends on the individual horse and their individual ability.
> 
> There have been many a 17 hand horses that could smoke a 20-second pole run, or better. I wish I had book-marked the videos to share.
> 
> ...


I guess I said that because all the 17+hh horses I've known (including mine) have not been the kind of athletic that is commonly associated with western gaming events. I knew a 17.2hh OTTB who was a freight train on a straight-away, but ask him to turn, even at liberty in turnout, and that freight train quickly turned into a train wreck. He was just too bulky to be quick. And therein lies the problem, I think. All the 17+hh horses I've known haven't just been tall, they've also been bulky. I think we can both agree that there's a HUGE difference between an athletically-built, light 16hh horse and a heavier-built 17hh horse. I never realized how much of a difference until I compared Aires (17hh and 1600lbs) to my best friend's TB gelding (just shy of 16hh and maybe 1100lbs). Night and day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

try him , he may have to large of a stride for WP but you may be able to slow him down enough. My old tb that is 17 hh was used as a ranch horse and for roping, gathering etc in Idaho before I got him. You could do competitive trail on him , but it all depends on him, his condition, and if he can sit down and turn .


----------

